# Opera singer with the largest mouth



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I nominate Jessye Norman, it is truly terrifying: (1:20)


----------



## prettyhippo (Apr 19, 2011)

Not that this is altogether related to a nomination, but everytime I see an opera singer open their mouth really really wide, I always find myself pondering if they could fit their fist in the their mouth. Especially Pavarotti.

Also, does anyone else notice those awkward moments when a singer drools all over themselves during an opera? Or if during outside performances has a great singer ever accidently swallowed a bug?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

prettyhippo said:


> Not that this is altogether related to a nomination, but every time I see an opera singer open their mouth really really wide, I always find myself pondering if they could fit their fist in the their mouth. Especially Pavarotti.


Some singers seem to produce a huge sound without opening their mouths very much at all but not Pavarotti!



prettyhippo said:


> Also, does anyone else notice those awkward moments when a singer drools all over themselves during an opera? Or if during outside performances has a great singer ever accidentally swallowed a bug?


I don't know if anyone swallowed a bug but in the 'live' opera film of Rigoletto from Mantova you'll see some accidental spitting from Domingo & Grigolo.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

:lol::lol:This is a hilarous thread!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL
Is it also Anna in the second picture? If yes, what opera is it?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> LOL
> Is it also Anna in the second picture? If yes, what opera is it?


I think it's them fooling around between takes for the La Boheme movie.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Nothung looks suspiciously like this... guess Peter Jackson stole even the sword design.


----------



## prettyhippo (Apr 19, 2011)

> I don't know if anyone swallowed a bug but in the 'live' opera film of Rigoletto from Mantova you'll see some accidental spitting from Domingo & Grigolo.


I love the duets when the two singers are getting all close to each other and one spits on the other. And the one who gets hit never even flinches! If somebody spit on my face, no matter what was going on, I would totally freak out like Monk.


----------

